# Reusing Yeast Blends



## goatus (31/7/15)

Hey all,

I routinely repitch from slurry, and I'm thinking about trying out the Yeast Bay Funktown Pale Ale, which is a blend of Vermont and Brett I believe. 

Has anyone repitched this, or any other blend? Do you get the same kind of result, or will the blend ratio be thrown off?


----------



## Yob (31/7/15)

Eventually one will become dominant, that'll take a while though, often longer than you will Re use it


----------



## barls (1/8/15)

I went about 5 pitches and it was fine


----------



## manticle (1/8/15)

I re-used roeselare slurry about 3 times. Aceto was definitelly more dominant as things progressed.

Fermentation conditions were similar but nothing controlled enough to really suggest it must be the yeast blend. Beers were aged for a year or more so one or another may have had more oxygen exposure for example.
Definitely worth a go anyway.


----------



## vykuza (1/8/15)

I've gone three generations on the Funk Town with great results. Didn't notice much drift at all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/8/15)

What I would do is make a master starter of about 2lts

Then split than into 6 smaller starters. label them Nos 1-6 and put them in the fridge. Small coke PET bottles are perfect.

Take the first split and make that your start and keep re-using that untill it mutates/changes/dies

Take the 2nd split from the fridge and do the same until its stuffed....repeat 

You should be able to get upto 30 brews out of your original starter


----------



## goatus (3/8/15)

Late back to the party, but thanks everyone! Good to hear its not a one-and-done.

Those that have used the funktown - Its said to be great for hoppy beers, so I assume it throws the funkiness off fairly early? (not a cellar-for-a-year type deal - which is hard to do with hop-monsters).


----------



## Weizguy (3/8/15)

FWIW, I have re-used the Wyeast W3056 what blend a few times (maybe up to 5 or 6), and never noticed it shift or fade.


----------



## hirschb (6/8/15)

I believe the Funktown blend only has a relatively small amount of Sacch "brett-like" trois (or whatever it's being called these days). I think the flavor was overwhelmingly of Conan yeast. If this blend drifts at all, it would probably drift towards the sachh/brett trois side of things, which might be a good thing.


----------

